# Kurven glätten mit Gimp



## nutzio (3. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute ich suche ein Gimp Plugin mit dem ich eine kurvige Linie gerade machen kann.
Der Grund dazu ist, dass ich aus einer Landkarte eine Imagemap machen will und mir die total zackigen ränder etwas zu viel für mehreckige Verweisflächen sind.
Könnt ihr mir dafür eine Methode oder ein Plugin empfehlen****

Oder kennt ihr eine Imagemap geeignete Karte von Rheinlandpfalz


----------

